# Bindings for Jones Mountain Twin



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Now is a good choice, I like Drives and Pilots for a Mt Twin. I haven't ridden the Jone's branded bindings, but they are just Now variants. I'd also look into Rome Targas and Katanas. Moving pivot mount to its vertical point can really dial up your toeside response.


----------



## billy1802 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks Nivek, going to grab some drives this week!


----------



## JasonCraig (Jan 10, 2020)

billy1802 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Just picked up a 2019 Jones Mountain Twin 154, can’t wait to ride it.
> 
> ...


I recently bought a 161w Mountain Twin and paired it with Union Strata's. 
Has a surfy feel to it, I love it!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I really like my Katanas. I also LOVED my Arbor Cypress. I did not like my Union Strata, but I prefer to be locked in. Baseplate was too flexy.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have Pilots on the MT and UMT. They're plenty.


----------



## bigjak169 (Dec 9, 2010)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I really like my Katanas. I also LOVED my Arbor Cypress. I did not like my Union Strata, but I prefer to be locked in. Baseplate was too flexy.


If you loved your Cypresses, why are you no longer riding them? Do you like the Katanas better?


----------

